# HGTV is casting Americans living in Sevilla, Spain



## HGTVcasting

Hello Americans living in Sevilla, Spain!

I'm a casting producer for a new international HGTV television show and we're looking for beautiful homes and properties that have been purchased by an American Expat within the past several years. I'd love to talk to anyone who lives in Sevilla, Spain, and would be interested in having their home featured on national television. If interested or if you know someone who fits this profile, please contact me asap.

Thank you,
Jenna Hoffman


----------

